

PHP 5.3.7 release has a major bug in MD5 crypt - waffle_ss
https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=55439

======
joelhaasnoot
Someone forgot to run the unit tests before releasing... So much for a release
checklist.

~~~
neilk
Everyone can still log in, what's the problem?

Also, I just checked, there don't seem to be PHP unit tests for crypt(), in
their tests directory. ([http://svn.php.net/viewvc/php/php-
src/branches/PHP_5_3/tests...](http://svn.php.net/viewvc/php/php-
src/branches/PHP_5_3/tests/)).

------
jtdowney
Looks like the bug was introduced by Rasmus Lerdorf, the creator of PHP.

[http://svn.php.net/viewvc/php/php-
src/branches/PHP_5_4/ext/s...](http://svn.php.net/viewvc/php/php-
src/branches/PHP_5_4/ext/standard/php_crypt_r.c?r1=314437&r2=314438&pathrev=315217)

